# Putin crazy like a fox?



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

My thoughts exactly! I would even go a step further and say that China's release of covid and the invasion are part of the same game plan with Taiwan coming soon..









OPERATION Z – DON’T INTERRUPT


The following comes from my friend, Helmholtz Smith. He’s a decorated military analyst and Russian expert. One of Napoleon’s observations is that you should never interrupt your enemies when they are making a mistake. Russians know this, not least because they were careful not to interrupt...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

(pick a different link, one that doesn't include a banned word - Kauboy)


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Its not so much countries to me as ideology. Those brics countries are all sht hole snake pits and the day we don't like how that's going....I'm all for throwing brics. 
But Zelensky is globalist bad news and nobody routing him is anybodys enemy except maybe a certain stinky bunch in the middle east.
I think we are the ones playing crazy. Putin is just going by a sane strategy. We are the ones hanging out "where am i?" Joe and acting like he means anything


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Russia understands this. The odors in controlling the west only do what the big monies people desire. Soros, Fates, Rothschilds and so on. This will achieve the result they desire. JMHO.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

They all went to the young global leaders thing. Klaus shwabb. The great reset. The new world order. Blah blah blah. It's a great magic trick no?
We are just going to have to see the slight of hand when it comes. And it's coming. They are like " if this doesn't work I have 10 more things I can throw at it."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't give a flying flip about the Ukraine or Russia. Let them blow up each other for all I care.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After the castration and torture instance I would just as soon send Russia to Davy jones.


----------

